# Seen Dye Sublimated Shoes - How were these done?



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey forum friends, had a question. I saw a pair of dye sublimated shoes from a brand i follow and i wonder how they would have printed these. 










My guess would be 3d sublimation but i dont really understand for sure. from what ive seen the 3d sub machines arent big enough.


----------



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

https://instagram.com/p/4RO9dWiMRM/?taken-by=mrgugumissgo


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

I would guess the fabric was printed before the shoes were built. 3D presses are big enough, but I doubt the result would be that flawless. Plus you'd need a mold or something to hold the shoe's shape (for each size, left and right!), and have a way to not melt the bottom of the shoe while pressing. The most impressive dye sub clothing is cut and sew, in my opinion.


----------

